# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Hello

## PoprosiMenya

I'm Alex, I am a teenager interested in Russian culture. I started learning because I really like it, AND to shame my friend who is Russian (adopted at birth) and speaks a bit of Spanish (mainly English) and I can never tell what he's saying when he speaks it, so yeah.

----------


## lorente

Здорово! Могу помочь тебе) Просто оставь свои данные здесь

----------


## Lampada

> Здорово! Могу помочь тебе) Просто оставь свои данные здесь

 Странный пост.  В этом разделе не требуются никакие данные.
Добро пожаловать, Alex!

----------


## lorente

Здравствуйте. Я имел ввиду Watsapp, Skype, etc.

----------


## Lampada

> Здравствуйте. Я имел ввиду Watsapp, Skype, etc.

 Понятно.  Для рекламы частных уроков есть специальный раздел: http://masterrussian.net/f101/
А при размещении своих данных необходимо руководствоваться следующими правилами:  Tutor Posting Guidelines (for professionals)

----------


## lorente

Извините, я ознакомлюсь с правилами, я не даю частные уроки, просто интересно общаться с иностранцами)

----------

